# Queensland Reptile Expo 2012



## PimmsPythons (Mar 5, 2012)

hi everyone
the expo is on the 6th May 2012 at the Gladstone PCYC .
finally after dealing with the authorities the last couple months ,the expo is officially on. EPA had a big crackdown on all the qld expos but they will all be run the same .due to the old legislation ,it didnt cater for expos so they are making new rules for expos to run under until new legislation comes into place.

all the exhibitors will be run under an "authorised display" so no animals or products can be sold by them but there will be a "commercial "area for people to sell products and accessories,all those who aren't under the "authorised display".

this means, if you have animals there and also have products for sale,the products for sale must be in the commercial area.

anyone who wants to exhibit or come along to sell products can contact me on 0422589221 or email at [email protected] before the 20th April.
for the exhibitors,i'll need your name,address, phone number, licence number , the amount and species of reptiles your bringing along.
any questions,feel free to give me a call.
cheers
simon


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 5, 2012)

ah painful. Funny how they can control the product sale too. Shouldn't that come under the Dept of fair trading?
I don't thing the EPA wants to evolve with the hobby and thats why they make it all so difficult.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 5, 2012)

Hrmm to come up or not to come up.. that tis the question


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 attending  Will reptiles be for sale? Or just products like enclosures and accessories? I didn't understand at the start of the thread.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 5, 2012)

JungleManSam said:


> +1 attending  Will reptiles be for sale? Or just products like enclosures and accessories? I didn't understand at the start of the thread.



just products and accessories. some of the animals on display may be for sale ,but not at the expo.if there is something you like,take the breeders buisness card and call them after the expo.
cheers
simon

because of the boom going on in gladstone at the moment,there isn't much accomodation about.if your travelling for the expo you'll need to book a motel early


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 8, 2012)

Queensland reptile expo is going up on facebook at the moment so you can check out photos from previous years and will be updating info for the up and coming expo.


----------



## Blake182 (Mar 8, 2012)

Well I'm not going to far up Qld I was looking forward to it


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Mar 8, 2012)

Not gonna drive up just to buy accessories... is there any qld expo this year that will have reptiles for sale?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 8, 2012)

The Scales & Tails Australia team are looking forward to catching up with everyone up in Gladstone. 

Well done Simon.

See you all there.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 8, 2012)

TeKnO said:


> Not gonna drive up just to buy accessories... is there any qld expo this year that will have reptiles for sale?



Not in QLD no, I'm not attending any. I have more than enough equipment and food and supplies and they are all too far to drive for that stuff anyway


----------



## Jande (Mar 8, 2012)

If I were in Qld I'd make the trip just to reward you for the hard work and time you've put in to ensure it runs. Maybe next year when I'm back in Brisvegas. Hope you get a great turnout!


----------



## VickiR (Mar 8, 2012)

Im Looking of going up,. 
I was thinking of doing a display for my Netteds.. (but dunno how to go about it)

I always love going to expos but never see may dragons on display - only really see them in little tubs for sale.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 9, 2012)

VickiR said:


> Im Looking of going up,.
> I was thinking of doing a display for my Netteds.. (but dunno how to go about it)
> 
> I always love going to expos but never see may dragons on display - only really see them in little tubs for sale.



if you want to display your animals,all you have to do is send me a pm or email with your name,licence details ,address, species's your bringing and how many.. its free to display for exhibitors and commercial stalls.

there is always negativity on the forums because Queensland expos cant sell reptiles at the expo.the fact is that there are plenty of animals that are for sale, on display at the expo,just they cant be advertised or bought at the expo. if you see something you like that you might want to buy,take one of the breeders buisness cards or get their phone number and give them a call AFTER the expo.so that is no excuse

Another advantage to qld expos is that alot of the reptile breeders have their breeding animals on display ,so if there is something of interest,ask some questions and you might be able to put an order in.
cheers
simon


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 9, 2012)

We will be there with a display, some of my future breeding snakes & some of Paula's Geckos.
We may also take some nice Coastal Carpet hatchies, but as the Rules state they cannot be sold at the expo. If someone did want one, we could talk after.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 9, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> We will be there with a display, some of my future breeding snakes & some of Paula's Geckos.
> We may also take some nice Coastal Carpet hatchies, but as the Rules state they cannot be sold at the expo. If someone did want one, we could talk after.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian



There might be a lot of wheeling and dealing done in the car park, I think.
Which is not technically the expo..right?:lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

which brings the whole arguement back to why the heck can't we all just do it out in the open legally? frustrating. But some of us can't hang around for the entire time waiting for the show to end so we can negotiate in the car park

and that's on the offchance we do find something we want AND that something is for sale AND that someone hasn't beaten us to it!


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 9, 2012)

I know doll, but trying to get DERM to behave in a way that makes sense is like trying to get a holstien friesian to understand quantum mechanics.

Doomed to failure from the get go.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 9, 2012)

After Living at Gladstone for a Decade this doesn't happen much, move away and there is one run 8 months later lol Dam....Think the Sunshine Coast needs to run one!
And peoples if you are travelling to Gladstone for this sleep in your car, not only is there a lack of accommodation but good luck finding a place to stay cheaper than $250 a night! That towns a rip off!


----------



## zulu (Mar 9, 2012)

-Katana- said:


> I know doll, but trying to get DERM to behave in a way that makes sense is like trying to get a holstien friesian to understand quantum mechanics.
> 
> Doomed to failure from the get go.



LMAO must be frustrating from reading the various posts here,this Derm or germ needs to give themselves an uppercut then another uppercut.


----------



## book (Mar 9, 2012)

I was looking forward to the Gladstone Expo being on again but would have thought they could all now sell commercial reptiles in the separate reptiles for sale area like Scales & Tails did. 
Will it end up with one room for display animals and another room for the products. Could the product sales area not also contain commercial reptiles for sale? 
I have a number of young Blue Tongues and Beardy hatchlings but I image like the original ruling you can't even mention the price while the expo is running.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well word is the ipswich one shouldn't have had animals for sale. that was an error by the DERM. I'd advertise them for availability after the show and the price and organise it all before the show. Then all you have to do is sign paperwork pass the pillowcase and take the money!


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

I've never been myself but I've been told from a few people that the EXPO has been pretty average in the past.


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

I was expecting more of the ipswich one the way people had talked but I was expecting a similar experience to the pictures I had seen of expo's at the southern states.


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Its a shame when these events are so hyped up but they turn out to be nothing much more than a poorly put together petshop that you can't purchase from


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 9, 2012)

zulu said:


> LMAO must be frustrating from reading the various posts here,this Derm or germ needs to give themselves an uppercut then another uppercut.



I'd rather lecture the cows to be honest.
I might end up with a few litres of milk to show for my efforts rather than the inevitable headache you get from dealing with DERM.



Beard said:


> Its a shame when these events are so hyped up but they turn out to be nothing much more than a poorly put together petshop that you can't purchase from



I chose to look at them as a great nonthreatening way of introducing reptiles to the public.
Being able to desensitize and normalize reptile keeping in the eyes of the community is good for the hobby as a whole.
They get to see what great pets they are and that they aren't ravenous bloody thirsty monsters that should be killed on sight.


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> Its a shame when these events are so hyped up but they turn out to be nothing much more than a poorly put together petshop that you can't purchase from



Typically QLD!

(wasn't that the reason for this blog?:evil


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 9, 2012)

I have done the expo in Gladstone the first 3 years it was run. I do this as a public awareness & also to let people know what might be available in the future & meet & greet.
Simon might be able to shed more light on it & may have an idea of the displays allready booked & what features will be available.
It is obviously not as big as the larger city expos but from memory there has been between 1500 & 2000 people visit the expo each year it has been on.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> I've never been myself but I've been told from a few people that the EXPO has been pretty average in the past.



What a lovely informed post.

Last one I went to was great, its bloody hard work on Slimbos and the exhibitors part and he deserves more than petty sniping from keyboard warriors. 

As I said I enjoyed the last one but it turned out to be extremely expensive
_
Her (phone call #1)_: I'm at a house auction! 
_
Her (__phone call #2)_: I like this house! 
_
Her (__phone call #3)_: I just won the action, signing the papers and you can't stop me. HAHAHA
_
me (Thinks)_: Hope its not a renovators special_Her_: It needs some fixing up but we can do it over a few weekends
_
Me_: AGGGHHH


----------



## Beard (Mar 9, 2012)

Fuscus said:


> What a lovely informed post.
> 
> Last one I went to was great, its bloody hard work on Slimbos and the exhibitors part and he deserves more than petty sniping from keyboard warriors.
> 
> ...



With the exception of labeling me a keyboard warrior I found this post amusing. I certainly am not a keyboard warrior, never claimed to be one and never acted like one. A ****stirring smartarse at times, certainly.....

As I said previously, I've never been myself so I can only go on what I've been told by past exhibitors, who like everyone else, is more than entilted to voice an opinion, which I'm just repeating. If certain people are a little touchy and sensitive then I appologise.


----------



## zulu (Mar 9, 2012)

Katana said > I'd rather lecture the cows to be honest.
I might end up with a few litres of milk to show for my efforts rather than the inevitable headache you get from dealing with DERM.

Yeh, some of those ranger office boys and girls been licking the stuffed toads they keep on the desks.
Got to make the best of your situation and keep going,you only live so long .


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 9, 2012)

If there wasn't an expo at all those same people would be bitching that there wasn't enough expos in Queensland. 

Perhaps the knockers could do something constructive with their time and energy and actually help to promote and improve these events rather than drag down the efforts of others.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 9, 2012)

It all depends what you want from an Expo

If you enjoy meeting likeminded people new and old, becoming more informed and seeing what others have bred, listening to others hopes and dreams. 

Maybe you could learn something 

Just take it for what it is...a catchup with friends old (and new) possibly a bonus of getting a heads up on animals that may be available.
Go for a drive it's only 7 hours from Brisbane.....camp at a caravan park or be nice to Gladstone people and you could be offered somewhere to roll out your swag.

Negativity gets everybody nowhere fast.....the organisers put a lot of time, cash and effort into offering you a good weekend...

why not help them out and appreciate what they are striving to achieve.

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 9, 2012)

Beard said:


> ... I found this post amusing...



Laughing at my (financial ) pain? 



Beard said:


> .. A ****stirring smartarse at times, certainly.....



We have something in common then



Beard said:


> .. I appologise.



Not many people are big enough to "appologise" over the net. My opinion of you has risen considerably.



Wild~Touch said:


> .....camp at a caravan park..



If I go (see my previous post), I would stay either at Turkey Beach or 1770 but both would require a 100-150 trip to the expo. 1770 is great for kayak fishing off the headland ( Last time we got towed in the two man yak almost 5 kilometres by something big. Fishing doesn't get any better plus there is always the possibility of spotting a swamp gecko). Another alternative would be Lake Awoonga and spend a day Barra fishing, but I think that they are going off the chew at that time of the year.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 9, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> The Scales & Tails Australia team are looking forward to catching up with everyone up in Gladstone.
> 
> Well done Simon.
> 
> ...



I hope to see you there Joy, it is allways great to catch up with people at these events, we all live at diverse locations & is great to meet every now & then.
I also hope to take 'Lucky' along so that people can see her progress.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 10, 2012)

isn't mr beard a negative chappy. if you have been to the expo,then you can have an opinion.its impossible to have an opinion that isnt yours. now back to promoting instead of demoting.
the comercial area will be in the same room, jus in a seperate area to the animals.

at the moment we are dealing with a bloke at the EPA who is trying his best to help the qld expos out ,with the legislation that is in place. Until the legislation is changed these are the rules we have and i personally think they arent too bad. you can still purchase animals after the expo is over so if there is something your keen on,give the breeder a call,and as long as we can still sell products ,i'm happy.
fuscus has the right idea to make a little holiday out of it(by the way mate,i got a 107cm barra in my kayak last week at pikes crossing)
we arent expecting people to travel from brissy because they have 2 expos down there now.but if you want to make the trip,then come on up.we are a happy social bunch up here(even more so now since we got rid of mr miserable) so come and have a drink with us


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 11, 2012)

slimebo said:


> ...we arent expecting people to travel from brissy because they have 2 expos down there now...



what, where and when, pls? cheers.


----------



## book (Mar 11, 2012)

I had thought we had turned a corner with DERM and reptile expos :facepalm:
While disappointed about the roll back on policy in regard to the sale of commercial listed reptiles at QLD Expos I have plenty which are non commercial so I still could not have openly sold all that I keep. 

On a positive note, I have exhibited at the Gladstone Expo at the last two run and went to the first one as a spectator. I thought they were all worth going to, even when no products where allowed to be sold. I loved showing the public my reptiles so more people can appreciate them. From these events many learn to get past thinking of reptiles as creepy or that they just want to bite people.
If I can find some acceptably priced accommodation in Gladstone I will be there again with some of my herps


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 11, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> what, where and when, pls? cheers.



It is on in Gladstone Central coast Qld the 6th of May from 9 am to 4 pm.
There is an advertisment in the Scales & Tails magazine. It does not tell much info but i am sure that Simon will update everyone as sites & exhibitors are confirmed.
One thing i will guarantee is that Simon & myself will be there, so that is a pretty good start.
It has allways been a pretty good show & i would expext even bigger this time around.
Make the effort to display or just visit it will be worthwhile.

cheers
Ian


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 11, 2012)

Simon, well done on once again organising this event to help promote our hobby. I know how much hard work goes into organising something like this so 'thank you' for doing so. It's very much appreciated by the majority of our hobby. 

For anyone with negative comments, you know what, you need to get behind and support those of us who are willing to get off our butts and organise these events for the hobby. From personal experience I can tell you that it's not easy! Without the people behind the Qld Expo, the Gold Coast Expo, and the Ipswich Festival you would be left with nothing and have to travel quite a way to the southern states to make it to anything similar. At each of these events you get to see really cool animals, you hear fabulous talks, you get to catch up with some of the legends in the industry and you get to catch up with your peers, all in one place. Please be appreciative and support us, as we all do our very best to bring you a great event, without any monetary reward for what we do, because you know what, one day we might all say,,,,,,,,, why the heck should we bother if we're not appreciated and supported!!!!!!!!!

Just something to think about.

Having said that though, I'm sure we are all open to any ideas that will help to promote our wonderful hobby, so all good constructive criticism and ideas are certainly welcome.

cheers
Joy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 12, 2012)

book said:


> I had thought we had turned a corner with DERM and reptile expos :facepalm:
> While disappointed about the roll back on policy in regard to the sale of commercial listed reptiles at QLD Expos I have plenty which are non commercial so I still could not have openly sold all that I keep.
> 
> On a positive note, I have exhibited at the Gladstone Expo at the last two run and went to the first one as a spectator. I thought they were all worth going to, even when no products where allowed to be sold. I loved showing the public my reptiles so more people can appreciate them. From these events many learn to get past thinking of reptiles as creepy or that they just want to bite people.
> If I can find some acceptably priced accommodation in Gladstone I will be there again with some of my herps



i hope you can make it up again.You have a great collection of some of the more unusual reptiles in the hobby
cheers
simon


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 13, 2012)

I still don't know what the issue is re selling reptiles at QLD Expos?

Can anyone enlighten me please?
Cheers.


P.S. - Then at end of show, people trade in car parks, or at breeders' home. What's the difference??


----------



## book (Mar 13, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> I still don't know what the issue is re selling reptiles at QLD Expos?
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me please?
> Cheers.
> ...



Pet shops with a commercial reptile licence can only displayed and sell the small number of commercially listed species along side their products at their registered business but I believe they can get permission to sell at another location for a short time.
In Queensland reptile displays are intended for public education only. Being an expo has a lot of recreational / non commercially listed reptiles on display by recreational keepers it restricts how anything is sold. 

Guideline Keeping and using under a recreational wildlife licence 
http://www.derm.qld.gov.au/register/p01389aa.pdf

_Page 6_
A person who holds a recreational wildlife licence is not permitted to display for commercial purposes an animal kept under the licence:
• in a public place and in a way that may cause another person to believe the animal is for sale; or
• to market a particular product, service or business name, especially a product to house or maintain the animal.

_The first dot point means you can't even mention an animal could be for sale while it is on display in a public place. (The car park trading may still be considered an issue but a little harder for DERM to monitor as the transaction could have been arranged privately before the expo started)
The second dot point is why you can't put your pet reptile on display with a product for sale._

The expos are still good to have because the general public that don't keep reptiles, and keepers themselves, get to see some reptiles they may never have see in the flesh and certainly never see in a pet shop. The contacts you make with other keepers is also part of the appeal.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 13, 2012)

well said and spot on, book. if the expos keep doing the right thing by the EPA then in the end it will only benefit future expos. we will be working with the EPA in the future to try to bring in new legislation ,but at the moment these are the rules written in black and white,so we have to go with them.
cheers
simon


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks a million, book! 
I'm all clear now.

What about other states, are they allowed to display and sell at their Reptile Expos?
(I understand only QLD is very restrictive, no?)

It's a lot of work (and expense) for those who take the energy to show up just to display...
Big thumbs up for them!

Pardon my ignorance, but, I cannot understand it, to me it's like going to the Easter show and not be able to buy anything!
Or going to a Cattle show 'just to watch'. (I believe there are shows far north where cattle is being purchased/actioned live?)

Maybe is just me, But I've never encounter so many difficulties (specially with council/government), until I came to QLD.

Thanks again.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 14, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> Thanks a million, book!
> I'm all clear now.
> 
> What about other states, are they allowed to display and sell at their Reptile Expos?
> ...



it is alot of work but the breeders who display end up with benefits later on. i personally get dozens of calls over the next couple of weeks after an expo i attend, and also manage to sell plenty over that time as well.its all about the breeders getting their name out there and people can see whats on offer.
my advice is ,if you go to a queensland expo, have your licence on you on hand in case you want something after the expo is over.
cheers
simon


----------



## troy9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Just heard about the expo at work. I am keen to bring my snakes along for what has been a sweet day in the past. Looking forward to meeting some new people this year.


----------



## HerperBaz (Mar 19, 2012)

I wonder what they have in the way of reptile expos in Brisbane?


----------



## Jamie_Leanne (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey, so the Queensland expo has moved from the gold coast to Gladstone?

Jamie


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 20, 2012)

Jamie_Leanne said:


> Hey, so the Queensland expo has moved from the gold coast to Gladstone?
> 
> Jamie



No Jamie. It's a bit confusing I know, but the Gladstone Expo was the first one to get started in Qld so when they started they used the name 'The Qld Expo'. Then we came along with the 'Ipswich Reptile Festival', and then the Gold Coast came along with their 'Gold Coast Expo'. So we're very fortunate to have three Expos happening most years in Qld. 
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 20, 2012)

troy9 said:


> Just heard about the expo at work. I am keen to bring my snakes along for what has been a sweet day in the past. Looking forward to meeting some new people this year.



hi Troy. remember to get me your details by the 20th of april. 1 month to go.
cheers
simon


----------



## Deka69 (Mar 20, 2012)

cant wait to catch up with some old mates and make a few new ones,

Deka


----------



## geckodan (Mar 20, 2012)

slimebo said:


> Until the legislation is changed .....



Officially, no legislative changes will take place until 2016. If you here of any changes being made prior to that can you let ne know as we are fighting a separate and equally frustrating battle with softbilled birds and that has been the only window of opportunity offered. If they are opening another window for you guys then I'll happily access it.

Danny


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Danny,we were informed that may put new legislation in ,reguarding reptile expos, soon.possibly in the next year or so. its not really changing legislation,just adding new stuff.
cheers
simon


geckodan said:


> Officially, no legislative changes will take place until 2016. If you here of any changes being made prior to that can you let ne know as we are fighting a separate and equally frustrating battle with softbilled birds and that has been the only window of opportunity offered. If they are opening another window for you guys then I'll happily access it.
> 
> Danny


----------



## rvcasa (Mar 20, 2012)

Joy from S & T said:


> ...the 'Ipswich Reptile Festival', and then the... 'Gold Coast Expo'...



When are the others on ?

I only bumped into this one by accident!

Thanks


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 21, 2012)

goldcoast reptile expo is on the 28-29 july,the scales and tails festival is on around october-november but not sure of the date. Joy will let us know.
cheers
simon


rvcasa said:


> When are the others on ?
> 
> I only bumped into this one by accident!
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Ally04 (Mar 21, 2012)

I believe Ipswich one is 10th of November


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Mar 21, 2012)

Deka69 said:


> cant wait to catch up with some old mates and make a few new ones,
> 
> Deka



Hi Deka,
Are you calling me old?
Should be a good day again & look forward to catching up. Get the beers cold & clean the BBQ.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Mar 21, 2012)

Ally04 said:


> I believe Ipswich one is 10th of November



Absolutely right Ally. Saturday November 10th it is. Lots of great things planned for it too. I'll be making announcements about that over the next couple of weeks.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 23, 2012)

just letting people know that the Queensland Reptile Expo is up on facebook. it also has photos from previous expos.
cheers
simon


----------



## Tablemanners (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for organsising it, i will definitley be there looking for another juvenile GTP or a lizard of some sort. Can someone give me the times?!?!

Cheers!


----------



## Ratatouile (Mar 26, 2012)

rvcasa said:


> What about other states, are they allowed to display and sell at their Reptile Expos?(I understand only QLD is very restrictive, no?)


Yes, I went to the Castle Hill one in Feb and Penrith early this month (both in NSW) and there were plenty of reptiles for sale. VERY hard to exercise self control


----------



## UrbanJungle (Mar 26, 2012)

Just wondering if there will be any GTP for "display", thinking of making a 7 hour drive for a look... Or wait for the gold coast show?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 27, 2012)

i dont think there will be any baby gtps on "display". there dont seem to be any gtp breeders in this area


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 31, 2012)

3 weeks to get your info to me if you wish to display your animals.
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 31, 2012)

how much for a stall Simon?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 31, 2012)

free mate


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 31, 2012)

the best price!!! how big are the stalls


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 31, 2012)

slimebo said:


> free mate



You can't argue with that, it is a good price to be able to show your wares & meet some keen people & new folks into the hobby.
Hey if you arrive the night before you might even get an introductory BBQ
So anyone in the near vascinity should book their site now & if travelling from afar the pre BBQ & post dinner are well worth attending. We hope to be at pre BBQ but will travel home the arvo of expo as we have pre commitments the next couple of days.

If attending with a display talk tp Simon, he will giude you in the right direction.

Cheers
Ian



slimebo said:


> free mate





Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> the best price!!! how big are the stalls



Talk to Simon on the previous mentioned email, but i think that there is no size restriction.
Hope to see you there.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 31, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> the best price!!! how big are the stalls


as big as you like


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 31, 2012)

hmmm let me see....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 6, 2012)

2 weeks to get your info to me if you wish to exhibit at the expo. remember,its free to exhibit or have a stall to sell products.cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 6, 2012)

still deliberating it....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 14, 2012)

1 week to go to get your info to me if you wish to exhibit. even going to have some frogs on display this year which will add some variety.
cheers
simon


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 15, 2012)

slimebo said:


> 1 week to go to get your info to me if you wish to exhibit. even going to have some frogs on display this year which will add some variety.
> cheers
> simon



I am looking forward to it Simon, should be a good role up again i am guessing. It has allways been great in the past.
See you there.

cheers
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 17, 2012)

there is a heap of fresh faces exhibiting at the expo this year,so that means a whole bunch of new animals on display and some very interesting ones.will be a good expo.
cheers
simon


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 17, 2012)

Simon i dont want to give too much away , but i may have 2 very special snakes on display (not yet seen in Qld)


----------



## gozz (Apr 17, 2012)

what snakes that havnt been seen in Qld.... you should tell everyone ....that way more people will come....


----------



## Vixen (Apr 17, 2012)

Deka69 said:


> Simon i dont want to give too much away , but i may have 2 very special snakes on display (not yet seen in Qld)



If they are SW Carpets, you're 2 years too late. (or possibly more) :lol:


----------



## ForgottenXo (Apr 17, 2012)

ARGH! I just remembered this is on! Im a little bit excited to be able to meet everyone...see if any of my "Heros" are there, and just meet like minded people! We are lucky, its only an hour drive for us...
Accommodation is always going to be an issue in Gladstone, thats why anyone that needs to go there for anything stays in Rockhampton and drives over...We just had a gladstone couple move in next door because they cant get accomodation back home, and he drives to work every day...

The countdown is on 19 Days


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 17, 2012)

some more good news. we are able to have invertebrates on display as well. so ,anyone with spiders ,scorpions, centipedes,etc ,who wish to come along ,get in touch with me.(comercial displays cant have them though as they are licenced to their premises)


----------



## HerpMad (Apr 17, 2012)

Blowing a few shifts and making the drive in for it!!!! See you all there!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 19, 2012)

last day to get your info to me. plenty of new faces exhibiting this year so there is a whole bunch of new animals on display


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Simon I herd there may be a 14 ft carpet coming could this be true.



Vixen said:


> If they are SW Carpets, you're 2 years too late. (or possibly more) :lol:



Sory vixen there old news just like albino scrubys..who hasn't seen them hey


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 20, 2012)

Stein Enclosures should be coming with a stall.....brings back memories, the Queensland expo is where we started 2 years ago. Everyone there was so kind and helpful and I can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 20, 2012)

gozz said:


> what snakes that havnt been seen in Qld.... you should tell everyone ....that way more people will come....



Hey Gozz man there is still few reps not in the public arena..



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Stein Enclosures should be coming with a stall.....brings back memories, the Queensland expo is where we started 2 years ago. Everyone there was so kind and helpful and I can't wait to see everyone again.



Hey Ben looking forward to catching up again.. Sory we didn't catch up afterwards last time ..hope you can come over Saturday night for BBQ


----------



## Vixen (Apr 20, 2012)

Deka69 said:


> Sory vixen there old news just like albino scrubys..who hasn't seen them hey



Of course, that's why there's so many of them getting around.. lol



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Stein Enclosures should be coming with a stall.....brings back memories, the Queensland expo is where we started 2 years ago. Everyone there was so kind and helpful and I can't wait to see everyone again.



Will you have any for sale on the day, or are they just there as example's so people can order from you? If so what's the price range, I may be interested in a nice display for my lovely coastal boy - 1200 x 600 or bigger! =)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2012)

i dont think there will be a 14 foot python there deka.there will be a couple around 11 feet though


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Simon I would like to bet there will be a 14 foot carpet snake there...


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2012)

i'll take that bet that bet that there wont be a 14 foot snake at the expo. we have over 120 animals coming to the expo and there is no 14 foot pythons amongst them


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 20, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Of course, that's why there's so many of them getting around.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Will you have any for sale on the day, or are they just there as example's so people can order from you? If so what's the price range, I may be interested in a nice display for my lovely coastal boy - 1200 x 600 or bigger! =)


more than likely just display unless you want to put an order in now . Maybe a 5 x 2 x2 on a stand for sale...


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 20, 2012)

slimebo said:


> i'll take that bet that bet that there wont be a 14 foot snake at the expo. we have over 120 animals coming to the expo and there is no 14 foot pythons amongst them



Dude I will bring a 14 ft carpet snake you bring and albino and we will swap..

Deka


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 21, 2012)

there will be no 14 foot snake at the expo.deka, stop posting while your drinking


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 25, 2012)

a week and a half till the expo. this year we have the most exhibitors and the most animals on display than any other year (over 150) . great support this year ,so a big thank you to everyone who is exhibiting.
cheers
simon


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see you all at the Gladstone Expo. This year we'll not only have our magazines, but a selection of books for sale as well.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## richardsc (Apr 26, 2012)

hmmmm books,are these books newly released joy


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 27, 2012)

slimebo said:


> i'll take that bet that bet that there wont be a 14 foot snake at the expo. we have over 120 animals coming to the expo and there is no 14 foot pythons amongst them



It has to be alive.LOL.

Hey only 9 days to go, how exciting!!!!!
As luck has it most of my snakes are in the right shed mode & should look good for the expo. I don't know about Paula's Geckos as i don't have much to do with them.
Whats the bet that 'Lucky' will be right in shed mode at that piont, she is looking fab at present, maybe i should just take a photo of her now & take that to the expo LOL.
Hey Derek clean the Barby & get the drinks cold, it will be great to catch up.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 27, 2012)

richardsc said:


> hmmmm books,are these books newly released joy



No Richard...... Selected older titles at this stage...... but we'll have some very interesting new releases at our own Festival in November. I'll keep everyone posted about them as time gets closer.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Joy it will be lovely to catch up, you guys really do provide a great product & service to the hobby.
& thanks again for 'Lucky'

Cheers
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 28, 2012)

8 days to go,and coming together well.the PCYC will be open for setting up at 1:30pm saturday for exhibitors who wish to set up early.then its setup between 6am-9am on sunday.
the fans of bhp's will be happy with this expo. we are expecting up to 17 on display from all different localities..
Ben Stein has confirmed he is coming up as well. we have a record number of exhibitors this year so it will be a big expo and there will be something for everyone


----------



## Specks (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd love to go but i will of just left to be in darwin ahead of my trip to the oenpelli
I guess ill have to wait till next year to come 
Hope it all goes well and will see al at the GC Expo


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Apr 28, 2012)

slimebo said:


> 8 days to go,and coming together well.the PCYC will be open for setting up at 1:30pm saturday for exhibitors who wish to set up early.then its setup between 6am-9am on sunday.
> the fans of bhp's will be happy with this expo. we are expecting up to 17 on display from all different localities..
> Ben Stein has confirmed he is coming up as well. we have a record number of exhibitors this year so it will be a big expo and there will be something for everyone



It should be a great day & i am looking forward to it.
BHPs ROCK. Just a quick insight i will be taking the nice little BHP girl that T's BHPs bred, she is in deep shed mode at present but should shed just prior to the expo so she will be looking fab.
I am sure that there will be some nice reptiles on display, & i can't wait to see the 14ft snake LOL.
Please don't hesitate to introduce yourself at the expo & say hello.
If you want to know which one i am, just look for the nice snakes & i am good looking with grey hair & i will be carrying a 5 gallon keg around my waiste & i will be escorted by my lovely wife.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 28, 2012)

Just realised last night that it's the 6th not the 12th, bugger ok......one week to do 2 weeks work....this will be interesting. I hope to bring a big display enclosure to have for sale there around 2 m wide and 1.5m tall awesome hardwood cabinet. Still deciding on a theme, maybe desert, unless someone wants to put serious dibs on it and I change it for them....


----------



## HerpMad (Apr 29, 2012)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Just realised last night that it's the 6th not the 12th, bugger ok......one week to do 2 weeks work....this will be interesting. I hope to bring a big display enclosure to have for sale there around 2 m wide and 1.5m tall awesome hardwood cabinet. Still deciding on a theme, maybe desert, unless someone wants to put serious dibs on it and I change it for them....



I'll bring the cheque book...


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 29, 2012)

HerpMad said:


> I'll bring the cheque book...



hahaha cash only


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Apr 30, 2012)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> Hey Joy it will be lovely to catch up, you guys really do provide a great product & service to the hobby.
> & thanks again for 'Lucky'QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Ian. It will be great to catch up.
> ...


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 3, 2012)

just letting people know that there will be frozen snake food for sale ,so if anyone wishes to buy up,bring an esky with plenty of ice.
any exhibitors,we will be having a bbq at dereks place saturday night,text me for the address.
cheers
simon


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 3, 2012)

Simon,
do you know what sort of pricing the rats will be...?

Sorry mate that is qstn the missus just asked & of course you won't know as they are not yours, but i am sure they will be at reasonable expo prices.

I have been waiting for a few of my snakes that i want to take to the expo to shed & on checking this morning two of them did last night & one did a couple of days ago. So i will have at least three well dressed snakes to show. Whoo Hoo only 3 days to go.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 3, 2012)

no idea on the prices mate.
the PCYC made a minor ballsup, so now we cant get into the stadium to set up till 4pm saturday arvo


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 3, 2012)

slimebo said:


> no idea on the prices mate.
> the PCYC made a minor ballsup, so now we cant get into the stadium to set up till 4pm saturday arvo



Mate thats cool.
Cheers


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (May 3, 2012)

slimebo said:


> no idea on the prices mate.
> the PCYC made a minor ballsup, so now we cant get into the stadium to set up till 4pm saturday arvo


ahhh that's it , i'm not coming now....4pm!!!! Haha, looking forward to it. I'll be bringing an epic enclosure made for a couple of GTP's and a turtle. And hopefully a big one that will be for sale on the day. I'll certainly be up for the bbq on Sat, see you soon


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 5, 2012)

1 more sleep


----------



## Specks (May 5, 2012)

I'd be driving there now if I wasn't waiting for my flight to Darwin


----------



## Fuscus (May 5, 2012)

Damm - at the last minute I can't make it


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 5, 2012)

come on fuscus,barra are still biting


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 5, 2012)

I live in Victoria,but i cant wait to see all the photo's and story's you guys are gunna (hopefully) post about this QLD expo


----------



## JungleManSam (May 5, 2012)

Whoop  Im in gladdy ready to go  Is there a bbq this arvie? Sounds good (unless its for people who have stalls). I am off for the barra on monday at awoonga. BRING IT ON!


----------



## Colin (May 5, 2012)

hope it all goes fantastic simon  should be a fantastic day


----------



## HerpMad (May 5, 2012)

One more sleep!!! See yas all there!


----------



## Frontosa2597 (May 5, 2012)

What time does it start Sunday.


----------



## Wama.CP (May 6, 2012)

Lookin forward to the pic's.......Don't think i'll make it


----------



## Colin (May 6, 2012)

Frontosa2597 said:


> What time does it start Sunday.


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 6, 2012)

expo was awesome. huge thanks to everyone who exhibited and came along. biggest one yet with around 2000 people coming along to check it out. some nice surprises including the melanistic coastal carpet on display(hopefully will be doing some work with him this year)photos of the expo will come later when i get a chance.
cheers
simon


----------



## Belv6 (May 7, 2012)

any pictures people ???


----------



## Red_LaCN (May 7, 2012)

OMG teasing or what?! Cant wait for the photo's now to see what it was like there.


----------



## mrs_davo (May 7, 2012)

Will have pics today sometime - only got home late last night....


----------



## Deka69 (May 7, 2012)

Good to see some new faces and different reptiles.. Slimebo you still owe me an albino as promised I delivered on the 14 foot carpet snake..

Deka


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 7, 2012)

Deka69 said:


> Good to see some new faces and different retiles.. Slimebo you still owe me an albino as promised I delivered on the 14foot carpet snake..
> 
> Deka



Come on Dude, I was there, but where is the proof????
NO photo yet. & i don't know if Paula took one.

Cheers
mate have a drink on me.
Ian


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 7, 2012)

a few photos
and the melenistic coastal carpet


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (May 7, 2012)

Good photos Simon & hopefully more to come.

Can I tell you why i do this stuff?? I am going to anyway.

After the last couple of weeks, we have had with our daughters wedding, a trip to north Qld & then the Gladstone reptile expo thrown in on top of all that. Yah glad to be back home in our comforts & all.
But hey we had a family from Clermont, with thier young boy 13 yrs age, just got his licence visit us this morning. 
The very day after the expo that we have just talked our guts out about & went through it all again with them.
You know what, I enjoyed it. A couple of reasons _ one because they could see my older bigger snakes even though he had just been fed, to a lot of peoples amazement i got him out & he presented himself very nicely within 1 half hour of feeding.
So this showed the young fellow my reasoning & also my defence if he was to want more food. So entertaining all around.

The young fellow was very interested in all of our snakes & at the same time carrying with him the little carpet python that he was buying for a measly $100. He had bought a click clack container with him the exact same size as mrs Davo had told him & it was so easy to pass over the snake with one of our containers that had the apropriate ventilatation/perches rather than do whilst he was there.
So a new proud owner of a Carpet python that might bring new dimensions to the world.
That is why we do the expos & breed reptiles so as others can learn the secrets that we all hold.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Deka69 (May 10, 2012)

*14 ft carpet snake*

as promised Photos to Prove it, cant wait to pick up my new albino, i think ill call him "lucky"







Deka69 said:


> Good to see some new faces and different reptiles.. Slimebo you still owe me an albino as promised I delivered on the 14 foot carpet snake..
> 
> Deka


----------



## shadow3python (May 10, 2012)

is slimebo simon pimm ??? just wondering because this account is jayden foura



slimebo said:


> expo was awesome. huge thanks to everyone who exhibited and came along. biggest one yet with around 2000 people coming along to check it out. some nice surprises including the melanistic coastal carpet on display(hopefully will be doing some work with him this year)photos of the expo will come later when i get a chance.
> cheers
> simon



yes and i think that benji should put some photos up considering i took them all ahaha??!!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (May 11, 2012)

yes,its me.


shadow3python said:


> is slimebo simon pimm ??? just wondering because this account is jayden foura
> 
> 
> 
> yes and i think that benji should put some photos up considering i took them all ahaha??!!!





Deka69 said:


> as promised Photos to Prove it, cant wait to pick up my new albino, i think ill call him "lucky"



technically not a snake derek.no albino for you


----------

